# What can you tell me about this bottle



## olddude (Apr 11, 2022)

I finally decided to go through some of these boxes of old bottles I have found while Relic, fossil, and arrowhead hunting. I have so many I would like to find more about and I'' start with this one. I've been looking around and I have found info on a lot of them but this one I wasn't able to do much with. 

It has a circle in the middle with, C. Samuel on the top , Either G or a C then an S in the center and under that is Canton PA. On the back side it has, This Bottle Not To Be Sold. On the base it has Putnam with the crude number what I think is 26. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DavidW (Apr 11, 2022)

olddude,  it's a blob-top beer (or possibly mineral water) bottle. Sometimes those companies bottled both beer AND mineral water (soda water) so it might have held either product.   Probably from the 1880s-1890s era.  I found a few "hutch" sodas from C. Samuel on the Worthopedia archive.  Here is one:  
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/s-samuel-canton-pa-blob-top-soda-1975134930


----------



## olddude (Apr 11, 2022)

DavidW said:


> olddude,  it's a blob-top beer (or possibly mineral water) bottle. Sometimes those companies bottled both beer AND mineral water (soda water) so it might have held either product.   Probably from the 1880s-1890s era.  I found a few "hutch" sodas from C. Samuel on the Worthopedia archive.  Here is one:
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/s-samuel-canton-pa-blob-top-soda-1975134930


Thanks, I'm kind of new to this and I'm finding it takes a great deal of time to search all this stuff. Probably wouldn't be so bad if you was looking it up as you go but this stuff has been sitting in corners for years. I've looked at it for years and it always turned to maybe next week. LOL I spent 31/2 hours yesterday on one site just looking at old Bromo Seltzer bottles. I never realized how many different kinds there was. Oh and do you have any idea what the worth is on that bottle. Not that I plan on selling it just yet I just want to get an idea of what all this stuff would be worth to someone once I kick the bucket. I'm sure the ones left behind would want to know anyhow.


----------



## olddude (Apr 12, 2022)

Here is another one I've had trouble with. It's a little shy of 7" tall, a little over 3" at the base. The neck leans to the left a little. The front has THE I. TRACER CO. The C in Tracer has a little tail at the bottom end of the C so it may be a G.  Under that is CINCINNATI. O. It has what looks like a backwards 2 that runs side ways to the face of the bottle.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 12, 2022)

olddude said:


> I finally decided to go through some of these boxes of old bottles I have found while Relic, fossil, and arrowhead hunting. I have so many I would like to find more about and I'' start with this one. I've been looking around and I have found info on a lot of them but this one I wasn't able to do much with.
> 
> It has a circle in the middle with, C. Samuel on the top , Either G or a C then an S in the center and under that is Canton PA. On the back side it has, This Bottle Not To Be Sold. On the base it has Putnam with the crude number what I think is 26. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I found a neat little article for G. Samuel. I am not sure that your bottle dates to the article, but it was fun to read.









Another ad says he bottled both beer and soda.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 12, 2022)

olddude said:


> Here is another one I've had trouble with. It's a little shy of 7" tall, a little over 3" at the base. The neck leans to the left a little. The front has THE I. TRACER CO. The C in Tracer has a little tail at the bottom end of the C so it may be a G.  Under that is CINCINNATI. O. It has what looks like a backwards 2 that runs side ways to the face of the bottle.



Here is an ad from 1904 that shows a flask bottle similar to yours


----------



## olddude (Apr 12, 2022)

bottle-bud said:


> Here is an ad from 1904 that shows a flask bottle similar to yours
> 
> View attachment 236129
> 
> View attachment 236130


Thanks for those adds That's cool. The C or G in the name is weird, I found a little info with the name spelled both ways, both Tracer and Trager Co. I read somewhere that sometimes companys would add a little line or mark on the tail of what was a C to indicate a G. in other words the little horizontal line on a normal 'G' would be facing out or downward to indicate a G. If any of that made sense. LOL
 And I had heard that that bottle could be either a beer or soda bottle. I wonder if there would be any way to tell which?


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

olddude said:


> Thanks for those adds That's cool. The C or G in the name is weird, I found a little info with the name spelled both ways, both Tracer and Trager Co. I read somewhere that sometimes companys would add a little line or mark on the tail of what was a C to indicate a G. in other words the little horizontal line on a normal 'G' would be facing out or downward to indicate a G. If any of that made sense. LOL
> And I had heard that that bottle could be either a beer or soda bottle. I wonder if there would be any way to tell which?


It's a blob top bottle in green bottle glass.It probablp a beer bottle dating back to the late 1800's!


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 20, 2022)

olddude said:


> I finally decided to go through some of these boxes of old bottles I have found while Relic, fossil, and arrowhead hunting. I have so many I would like to find more about and I'' start with this one. I've been looking around and I have found info on a lot of them but this one I wasn't able to do much with.
> 
> It has a circle in the middle with, C. Samuel on the top , Either G or a C then an S in the center and under that is Canton PA. On the back side it has, This Bottle Not To Be Sold. On the base it has Putnam with the crude number what I think is 26. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Your bottle was used for carbonated beverages.The blob top on this bottle tell you that!The bottle has a "applied" lip look at the dripping below the lip!The bottle is a natural green glass found on lots of bottles.Example the coco cola hobby skirt bottle.This is because the sand that is used to make the glass batch wasn't fined out,and iron remains in the sand turns the glass green!.This bottle is frosted in appearence is from outside weather elements like wind!This sometime is done by the bottle manufacture too!
TIM


----------



## olddude (Apr 21, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> Your bottle was used for carbonated beverages.The blob top on this bottle tell you that!The bottle has a "applied" lip look at the dripping below the lip!The bottle is a natural green glass found on lots of bottles.Example the coco cola hobby skirt bottle.This is because the sand that is used to make the glass batch wasn't fined out,and iron remains in the sand turns the glass green!.This bottle is frosted in appearence is from outside weather elements like wind!This sometime is done by the bottle manufacture too!
> TIM


Thanks, I like this one for some reason. The frosting on this one looks like it may have been done at the factory because it is so consistant all over from top to bottom. I'm wondering though, why would there be writing, 'This bottle not to be sold' on the back?


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 21, 2022)

I think that was for the consumer, saying that the bottle is supposed to be returned back to the seller/manufacturer. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 21, 2022)

olddude said:


> Thanks, I like this one for some reason. The frosting on this one looks like it may have been done at the factory because it is so consistant all over from top to bottom. I'm wondering though, why would there be writing, 'This bottle not to be sold' on the back?


The reason for the "bottle not to be sold or never sold" embossed on the bottle is that the bottle had to be returned to the place they bought it from.The.Company's wanted to keep down the manufacturing prices on the bottles.(no there wasn't any deposit money back bottle then.)


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 21, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> The reason for the "bottle not to be sold or never sold" embossed on the bottle is that the bottle had to be returned to the place they bought it from.The.Company's wanted to keep down the manufacturing prices on the bottles.(no there wasn't any deposit money back bottle then.)


I once found a coke cola bottle in the desert.The bottle entire surface was frosted.The com[pany wasn't known for frosted surface bottles.The desert sand did this because of the wind and the sand frosted the bottle.One thing to remember is that frosted bottles look "old" so many people would see this as a old bottle of coke non-drinkable because the bottle looked old!


----------



## olddude (Apr 21, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> I once found a coke cola bottle in the desert.The bottle entire surface was frosted.The com[pany wasn't known for frosted surface bottles.The desert sand did this because of the wind and the sand frosted the bottle.One thing to remember is that frosted bottles look "old" so many people would see this as a old bottle of coke non-drinkable because the bottle looked old!


Well it looks old to me frosted or not and it may not have been done at the factory that was just a guess from me. When I say old, anything over 100 years old is old to me. LOL


----------

